# Furry Clan  - Public Discord!



## phoenixmagica (Jul 17, 2016)

_Welcome to Furry Clan  _
_We are a growing community featuring; Commissions, RP, gaming, and streams! New server, please give us time to get more active ! Zero tolerance of extreme, and vulgar behavior._​
Hello~ Just wanted to share a link to my server <3
I would like to see it grow and maybe have new people to talk to! 

The community is very laid back and kind. 
Feel free to join, or stop by!~

Link to Discord server: 
Discord

Link to my FA if you need to contact me: 
Userpage of phoenixmagica -- Fur Affinity [dot] net​
Thanks for reading, and possibly checking us out!


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 18, 2016)

May i join?


----------



## Generalguy64 (Jul 18, 2016)

Is it open to everyone?


----------



## NesDork (Mar 9, 2017)

Could i be able to join...? 
c:


----------



## modfox (Mar 9, 2017)

invite expired


----------



## Simo (Mar 9, 2017)

Why does it seem 99% of Discord invites tend to be expired? A pattern I have noted...


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 9, 2017)

Permanent invite links is just dumb. Makes it easy for trolls, assholes, spammers and idiots to come and fuck with you on the server.

That being said, I am somewhat interested in joining this group too.

Necro much? I hate it when they put Deathbolts in my soup.


----------

